# Does anyone here live in Guardamar?



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thanks to all who have advised me so far. I have been doing lots of research on where exactly on the Costa Blanca I would like to live, there was a lot to think about, but having looked on the internet, and also spoken to friends who live on the Costa Blanca, I really think I would like to live in Guardamar.

I am planning to come over and stay there in November for a few weeks, to get a feel for the place, and to check out any long term rentals which may be available. I really do want to move permanently, but would be looking for a rental of at least 12 months to start with. I will be looking for a furnished property, either an apartment or townhouse, minimum 2 beds and one bath, and I would hope to pay no more than 400 euros a month.

If anyone lives in Guardamar, does this seem doable? I would also be grateful if anyone knows of letting agents that I might contact when I come over. My Spanish is minimal, although I do want to take classes when I move. Happy to take any advice, even if it is negative, I really want to do this right!

Kerry


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Which Guardamar? De la Safor or Del Segura?


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Lolito said:


> Which Guardamar? De la Safor or Del Segura?


Sorry! I meant Guardamar de Segura.


----------



## ohlson (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Kerry
We live in the next town along at La Marina.
There is a Dutch gent who does sales and rentals he speaks English in Guardamar his name is Cor Keijzer. Phone number0034-965-067-334 Mobile 0034-348-729-304 email [email protected] He will wonder how you got his details just say Ian from La Marina He is also on Skype Cor-Keijzer.
Hope that helps
Ian


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

ohlson said:


> Hi Kerry
> We live in the next town along at La Marina.
> There is a Dutch gent who does sales and rentals he speaks English in Guardamar his name is Cor Keijzer. Phone number0034-965-067-334 Mobile 0034-348-729-304 email [email protected] He will wonder how you got his details just say Ian from La Marina He is also on Skype Cor-Keijzer.
> Hope that helps
> Ian


Thanks, very helpful.

Kerry


----------



## Christina_G (May 3, 2011)

Hi Kerry
Just seen your post, I would interested to hear how you get on. We are thinking of retiring to Guardamar as it seems to have everything we want and a good transport service so we can visit other places. 
Kind Regards 
Christina


----------

